# Baby Shower Menu Ideas



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

A friend of mine is going to be a grandmother for the first time and she and the other grandmother to be are throwing a baby shower for their kids and she asked me to do the food.

I have never done food for a baby shower before so I'm not sure if there are things (like a diaper cake) that are expected to be on the menu or if it's up to the individual and anything goes. The last baby shower I helped out with was for another friend and it was a potluck so I made a broccoli salad and added that to the table. 

They are looking at doing a cold meal as it is at lunch so sandwiches and salads was what they have in mind. 

She has asked me to come up with a few menu ideas and then we can work out just what we will be doing. 

I was thinking something along the lines of

cold cuts with buns
assorted wraps (tuna, chicken salad and veggie)
broccoli salad
pasta salad
potato salad (but maybe not as it is alot of starch?)
either tossed or caesar salad
some other vegetable salad (not sure what yet and open to suggestions)

for dessert
cake (is this tradition at baby showers to have a cake?) 
fruit tray

to drink
punch (non alocholic)
tea and coffee
soft drinks (?)

Any suggestions to either add or take off the menu would be great!

Thanks !!

I forgot to add that there will be about 50 people at the shower!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

that's a lot of salads.....

this is a baby shower menu I catered a while back:

finger sandwiches:
shrimp salad 
egg and anchovy 
ham and swiss
cucumber dillweed
turkey apricot chutney

baby greens with hearts of palm, orange supremes, toasted pecans (could have added blue cheese but they opted not)......
raspberry viniagrette though a buttermilk herb works well too

Quiches
2 types, one was vegetarian one had lardons

Fresh Fruit (seems like there was a cream dip involved)

petit fours
small tartlets.....chocolate hazelnut, lemon brulee, chevre apricot, almond raspberry

Rosemary Citrus Sparkler


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

pulled up a couple of others.

Spring

Asparagus wrapped in proscuitto/fillo
Figs with chevre

Open face smoked salmon sandwiches with pink peppercorn sauce
Open Face Roast Beef with blue cheese
Chicken Salad in pate chou

Spiced Nuts

Lemon curd tarts with raspberries and blueberries




Fall

Cheddar biscuits with ham
1.5 oz rolls with curry sauce, turkey and apricot chutney

Veg. Platter romesco, buttermilk herb, cucumber dillweed

Fruit with 64% chocolate Sauce

Petit Fours with pink and blue flowers
small coffee eclairs.....man it's been a long time since I've made coffee eclairs.


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks for the ideas, shroomgirl! I really like the sound of the 1.5oz rolls in the Fall menu. I'm going to suggest that to them for sure. I know they want to keep it inexpensive so that was part of the reason for the salads as they are not that expensive to make. 

The desserts you have look good too... if they want a diaper cake or something like that I'm going to suggest to them to get it at a bakery. I know I won't be able to produce something like that for them.


----------

